# Fibroids and Polyps



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone been diagnosed with uterine fibroids, and/or ovarian polyps? Were you post-menopausal? I'm waiting on lab results for a cervical biopsy, and feeling apprehensive. Would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a rather large fibroid.  It was discovered during an MRI I had due to some minor cramping pain in the area of the fibroid.  The doctor said it would shrink the older I got and not to worry about it.  I'm 59 and post menopausal.  How was yours discovered and does it cause you pain?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm in my 60's and post-menopausal. I started bleeding just over 2 weeks ago. Aside from that, there has never been cramping or discomfort. I see my GP on Monday, and get the results of the cervical biopsy in 6 weeks. I'm projecting, because of my sister having had 2 surgeries to remove tumours, one in her uterus, the other in her stomach.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 13, 2016)

You can always request an MRI.  Personally, I'm the kind that wants to SEE what they are diagnosing and not just take a doctors word.  Try not to project......ya right.....


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm sorry Pinky sending you hugs. My mother had fibroids but it wasn't something discussed in those days. I wish it was because you do worry about heredity. But the best I can tell you is try not to dwell. You have to believe with your whole heart it's benign unless the doctor tells you otherwise. I know my Mom had them removed and recovered rather quickly. We're just blessed to live in an age where they've made so many medical advances and we don't have  to suffer " female disorders" in silence. However I do cringe at ED commercials


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2016)

I hesitate to ask for an MRI, because I'm paying out-of-pocket due to red tape renewing my OHIP (free health) card. So far, it has cost me $400.00 excluding the biopsy lab results. My GP doesn't charge me for visits, bless her heart. I will be able to claim it on income tax, but only a certain percentage.

Thanks Autumn and fur, for the feedback. I will try to keep positive and not project.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 13, 2016)

Pinky, I was late renewing my health card one year, but went in and immediately received a temporary card which can be used right away.  I would think that you would be covered for all medial procedures with it. Hope all is well with your lab results.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2016)

Cookie, unfortunately I'm caught up in red tape due to not having enough proper I.D. with a specific name. It's a long, complicated story, but Services Canada are taking things to the letter of the law. I have no argument with them, they're doing their job. Meanwhile, I have to get a legal name change. 

Thanks for your well wishes. I appreciate it.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a hysterectomy at 40 due to fibroids and endometriosis.  I never regretted the surgery.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

Okay my Mom it was endometrial cancer, her heart issues took her out first...nope I don't have a chance.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

My mother succumbed to breast cancer when she was a year younger than I am now, fur. I hope you and I have better chances of living longer, healthier lives due to more advanced medical options.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a fibroid but its location is in a place where it doesnnt affect me.
A friend had everything removed because she had many that were affecting her.she is much healthier after.

Polyps are usually removed and then get checked every 6 months after for new ones.

Hugs Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

Vicky, thanks for the feedback. It was mentioned the largest fibroid is around 3cm, and I have several. The technician was clicking that mouse like crazy. I will get more info from my GP on Monday.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 15, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Vicky, thanks for the feedback. It was mentioned the largest fibroid is around 3cm, and I have several. The technician was clicking that mouse like crazy. I will get more info from my GP on Monday.


(((HUGS Pinky)))  Monday must seem like a long way away at this point.  Keeping you in thought in prayer that all goes well.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2016)

Hurry up and wait is so stressful, Pinky. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hugs.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Autumn and Shalimar. Luckily, this weekend's schedule is very busy, with dinners out, Saturday and Sunday. Went to tai chi earlier today and trying to remember the moves. Just got to keep my mind busy to stop any morose thoughts. I'm not as good at psyching myself out as I used to be.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

Back from my doctor's. 

Fibroids and polyps on their own, if not too many or too large, don't need to be removed. However, thickening of the lining of the uterus means I'm likely to need a hysterectomy. 

Still have to wait 5 weeks for biopsy results which will no doubt determine how soon the surgery should be scheduled.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Pinky. Sorry it appears you may will need a hysterectomy. Hugs.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks for the update, Pinky. Sorry it appears you may will need a hysterectomy. Hugs.



Thanks, Shalimar. I am resigned to the fact I will likely need a hysterectomy. What bothers me most is that I will certainly need to have the traditional surgery (not laser), due to having had a caesarean. That means a big long incision, and at least a two month recovery. 

I am not a happy camper.

http://www.webmd.com/women/features/fresh-look-hysterectomy


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry you shall have to have surgery.  I too had to have a traditional hysterectomy, due to large fibroids, when I was 38.  it was not as bad as I anticipated.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Pinky, that is aweful. Gather lots of treats beforehand, in order to make your convalescence more bearable. Spoil yourself rotten.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 18, 2016)

Darling maybe easier, I knew somebody who had that surgery in their twenties and a bunch of hormones daily. At our age it can't be quite so many.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2016)

Pinky, how come it it takes so long to get the test results back?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 19, 2016)

Pinky,sorry to hear you have to have surgery.

Some women are tired of suffering and prefer it.

Will you have help at home?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

I am nearly twice the age I was when I had the caesarean, and that was a difficult recovery..however, I will not be nursing and caring for an infant. 

I've never had discomfort of any kind .. just this minimal bleeding for the first time. I'm fortunate not to have had heavy bleeding or pain. 

My daughter wants to come over to take care of me, except, she would have to bring her young puppy (not quite 4 mos. old) .. and, our condo is "no pets" - and they're strict about reinforcing that rule.

Thanks, everyone for feedback. It helps a lot.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

Butterfly, the ultrasound results didn't take long, but the gynecologist said the biopsy results would take 4-6 weeks for results. She advised me to book a second appt. for 6 weeks. I'm assuming they will get in touch as soon as possible, if they see anything ominous.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 19, 2016)

Good luck to you Pinky! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks, Autumn. I could use all the hugs I can get


----------



## jnos (Apr 20, 2016)

Hoping to be reassuring here, Pinky.  I has a full hysterectomy (both ovaries) at 44 and recovery time was much quicker than predicted. I had one ovarian cyst that the doctor couldn't tell was benign or not until surgery. I opted for the full hysterectomy rather than just one ovary. At 44 I figured it would save me a possible second surgery later on. One thing I wish I could have had tested before surgery was my hormone levels. No one suggested it and I had no idea how helpful it would have been. After surgery I was on a hormone patch, but I never felt it was the right "dosage" for me.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

jnos, thank you for your input. How long did you have to use the hormone patch?

One thing I haven't talked to my doctor or gynecologist about, is, though I'm post-menopausal, will I go through the same menopausal symptoms after the hysterectomy? Can't seem to find anything online.


----------

